

Ask HN: Why isn't this indiegogo working? - larrys
http://www.indiegogo.com/BACKSEATDRIVER

======
larrys
I'm consulting with some people on why this campaign hasn't taken off. Would
love the opinions of the community here as far as why they would or would not
support it or what the potential issues are. Might be able to get some people
with quality answers hooked up with the producer in Hollywood possibly.

~~~
waterlesscloud
It's asking for a lot (for crowdfunding) of money. So we need a much better
idea of who the people are and why it's reasonable to assume they can spend
the money well. There's a bit of that in hooking the producer to theatrical
releases, but we need more. Director, etc. How do we know this is going to be
money well spent? What's minimizing the risk?

But the bigger problem is this, and this applies to all crowdfunding- Why do
I, as a potential funder, want _this_ movie to be made? What's special about
it?

There's almost no information on the film itself. All I see is some people
wanting to jump on the crowdfunding boat to make what appears to be a movie
that's not at all special. I have no motivation to want this movie to exist. I
don't see passion for the story. I don't see anything unique about the project
or its intended audience.

I don't even really see why _the producer_ even wants this movie made. If he
doesn't seem enthusiastic about the film itself, why should I?

Sell me the project, not the funding method.

~~~
larrys
His reply:

"this response, as well as your previous one, is priceless. I can't thank you
enough for taking the time to cull some kind of advice from your contacts. It
is much appreciated."

~~~
waterlesscloud
Glad it could help!

